# Bought a NIB LC9 at the shop thinking about selling it



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I have buyers remorse. I picked up a LC9 but after reading some reviews on it I think I may just not fire it, keep it new and sell it as BNIB to keep the value. Who has one and what do you think?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Overall he gives it 4 1/2 stars out of 5
Gun Review: Ruger LC9 | The Truth About GunsThe Truth About Guns

Sturm, Ruger & Co. LC9 Sub-Compact Pistol - Article - POLICE Magazine


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't own one, but it chews up ammo, very reliable. I would have no reservations pocket carrying that nice little piece. Good luck with it. Ruger is known for building solid guns.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

When I first got the LC9 I wondered if I would ever get use to the trigger pull. It has a long trigger pull and feels much like shooting a double action revolver. After much practice I found that I could shoot the gun very well despite the trigger. I also feel like the trigger has lightened up a bit with breaking the pistol in, or maybe I have just gotten stronger with repeated firing. I have heard that the S & W shield has a better (striker fired) trigger. I haven't shot the "shield" but do prefer my glock 26 trigger to the LC9. However, once you get use to the trigger the LC9 seems like a pretty good gun. It's light weight and very thin (compact). It is built well and is very reliable. I also like some of the safety features on the gun (others may not).


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

I've got an lc9, but got a Walther pps to replace it. When my new Panther Concealment holster gets here (tomorrow) the pps will become my EDC instead of the lc9.


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Ok so I went to the gun show saw this cute little 9mm and brought it home. Went online cause I'd never heard of SCCY. But the price was right. According to the Internet the gun is deadly junk that should not be used even as a paperweight. But at the range it was a fine shooter. accurate for what it is. 200 rounds now fired and not a single hiccup. Everything is fine. Its growing on me. 
The thing is you took a chance on a well known brand with a proven design. Ruger is fine gun maker. Have some fun, or sell it to me cheap. After all it must be crud, you won't even shoot it. Think a buyer wants a USED unfired gun? I do but for cheap. Give it a try. Try the Ruger forum. I'd be with you if it were a Taurus. Dump it. But Strum Ruger has been around. Not at all like my no name SCCY, that I am having a lot of fun shooting. 
The Internet is for complaining. Like I do about Taurus.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Taurus24 said:


> I think I have buyers remorse. I picked up a LC9 but after reading some reviews on it I think I may just not fire it, keep it new and sell it as BNIB to keep the value. Who has one and what do you think?


I love that pistol. I think you'll regret selling it.


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

I have around 400 rounds through mine and have not had a single problem of any kind. Ammo used has been fmj and hp without much difference in point of impact. If you are going to believe everybody on the internet then you will not own ANY gun, car, drill, etc. There will always be someone who does not like something about everything. You need to decide what is important in a carry gun and then find one you can shoot and have with you as much a possible.
For me the Lc9 is a strong part of my carry guns. 
Be safe, Frank.


----------

